# Vario Calibration



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Recently had my new grinder sent away to Laspaziale for calibration. How often will I need to get this done and is it better for me to send it away or do it myself.


----------



## MelonCoffee (Jun 21, 2012)

I found the Vario can 'drop out' when regularly adjusted to a finer setting whilst not grinding. (By drop out I mean will not adjust fine enough for espresso). It is quite a fiddly job to do, which often needs some trial & error. As for doing it yourself...that would depend on how technically astute you are & a balance of that between cost of sending it away and being without your grinder! To attempt to reduce the drop out only adjust your grinder while it is grinding and by very small amounts each time, easier said than done if you are changing grind between filter and espresso!


----------

